# Rocks for 55g Mbuna tank



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is what I'm thinking for my tank, but figured I would try and set it up and see how it looks before "gluing" it together with silicone. My tank is the standard 55g (48" X 18" X 12"). The cardboard represents the bottom of my tank.

I'm still kind of new to this. What do you think? Any recommendations?


100_1122 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1124 by bjkutnick, on Flickr

I'm still kind of new to this. What do you think? Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I would not silicone all the rocks together. Think about how heavy it's going to be and how difficult it will be to remove. Also, if you get bored and want to rearrange the rocks, you won't be able to.

Just stack them up and make sure they are stable, then put in the substrate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, don't attach the rocks. It WILL be heavy to remove the unit, but also silicone is not that strong and will not lift all the rocks if you pull up on the top one.

Just stack

Also, I would not leave the open space in the middle. Move the piles closer. That way the territories can go all the way around if you leave substrate all the way around. Also makes vacuuming the substrate and getting algae off the glass easier if there is a "python-width" between all rocks and glass.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Any reason you put the rocks in before substrate


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

jakekersley said:


> Any reason you put the rocks in before substrate


You want to make sure the rocks are stable on the bottom glass. If you put in substrate first and rocks on top, the fish will dig around and under the rocks, which causes the potential for the rocks to topple over.


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Rocks are in. Hope to have a picture soon


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kind of want the group on the left to get a little higher, but I was having trouble making sure the rocks were stable. Maybe I'll mess with it a little more when I do a large water change before adding my fish. Overall, I am happy with the way it came out though.


100_1140 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1143 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1144 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking good! I look forward to seeing it all stocked with fish.


----------



## hmp1993 (Apr 16, 2013)

Try to delineate more separate territories. It may cause some aggression issues having those two solid masses. You could throw in some smaller groups or arrange a few rocks to curve from the front to the back and back again, creating some new territories. In my experience, the more items/collections of items in the tank the better. I've had fish claim as little as one of my plastic plants or one piece of slate when not much was available to them. Hope this helps!


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

Made some changes today since I have the day off. Fished my wish and I was able to get a pile higher up so the top half of the tank isn't so empty. Thinking I might have to add some more to the right side at some point, but this is a good start. I am also going to use some small rocks and silicone to build a couple little caves.


100_1148 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1152 by bjkutnick, on Flickr


100_1151 by bjkutnick, on Flickr

I like it better now. Hopefully my fish will like it this way too!

First fish go in this weekend. I'll be starting with some Yellow Labs and I'll be adding Rusties and White Top Haras in the next 1-2 weeks assuming my tank handles the nitrogen adequately (this is my first fishless cycle, but I have no reason to think it hasn't worked). I'll be sure to post pics once it has fish.


----------



## bjk497 (Mar 17, 2013)

hmp1993 said:


> Try to delineate more separate territories. It may cause some aggression issues having those two solid masses. You could throw in some smaller groups or arrange a few rocks to curve from the front to the back and back again, creating some new territories. In my experience, the more items/collections of items in the tank the better. I've had fish claim as little as one of my plastic plants or one piece of slate when not much was available to them. Hope this helps!


Thanks, hopefully adding a couple caves will make them happy


----------

